# 90680 Rotavirus vaccine



## kratomic62 (Oct 3, 2016)

What administration code do you use with 90680 Rotovirus For oral use?

Thanks


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 5, 2016)

Have you looked at 90460 Immunization administration through 18 years of age via any route of administration, with counseling by physician or other qualified health care professional; first or only component of each vaccine or toxoid administered or 90473 Immunization administration by intranasal or oral route; 1 vaccine (single or combination vaccine/toxoid)?


----------

